# Hi all



## vampirella (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, 
I am new to this board and wanted to say a quick hello!
Some of you might have seen my posting in the model section, thanks to them and hello to the rest.
My main interests in this area are Luftwaffe Tech, sim gaming (Il2) and some model building. 
I wish you all well and see you around!


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2008)

Gidday mate, welcome from Down under!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Greetings....! Welcome to the cuckoos nest, where Njaco is the big wig, the big cheese, the big kahuna....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

At least I'm not walking around someplace I wasn't born, going, "Where's the IKEA store?" 

Welcome to the Nuthouse!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2008)

Hallo Vampirella,

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> At least I'm not walking around someplace I wasn't born, going, "Where's the IKEA store?"
> 
> Welcome to the Nuthouse!


Of course not....you can't afford it...!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 24, 2008)

hi i just found this site and i have loved ww2 aviation sinc I was 9


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 24, 2008)

somone plese say somthing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

It takes time for people to respond? This is a forum not a chat room...

Also stop making multiple posts. There is an edit button.


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 24, 2008)

iam new too i loved ww2 planes since i was 9


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 24, 2008)

hi


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Ladies and Gentleman we have a Winner!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 25, 2008)

g'day from sunny australia home of the CAC Boomerang 
P.S Thorlifter like my new avatar


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Hell yeah! That rocks.


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya Vamp!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ladies and Gentleman we have a Winner!




Adler: That "quote" thread of yours is going to get very full, very quickly !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Adler: That "quote" thread of yours is going to get very full, very quickly !
> 
> Charles


Should have thread with "famous quotes", eh?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

The "Director's Cut" Special Edition.

Wait...Adler, didn't you start it already? I thought it was the "why" thread in the Gaming section?


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi there and welcome from Portugal !!


----------



## DBII (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland!


----------



## FabioRAF (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome from Italy ( Po river )


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

welcome mate


----------

